# using magnet for project clean up



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

As some may know I've been building rabbit cages, and then using 1/2 inch metal fabric to construct an outer cage to keep them safe from predators. One of the consequences to using the metal fabric is all those nasty little ends that have to be cleaned off when you are cutting pieces of the fabric to fit. In my particular case right this moment it's the rabbit cages but that fabric will also be used for anti gopher netting in garden boxes this year.

So here's a suggestion for an easy way to pick all those little buggers up to keep them from going into feet, dog paws, and whatever else.

Magnet on a rope! BUT... using a plastic vial as a shield! So the magnet on a rope seems obvious right? I can drop the magnet down to the ground and zap, the little clipped ends fly to the magnet (use the rare earth magnets)

The catchy part to this solution that I really like is using the plastic vial. just suspend it all over your trash can, circle your thumb and forefinger around the plastic tube and withdraw the magnet using the paracord. All of the magnetic stuff instantly falls into your waste basket! Gravity at work!

In my case with the rabbit cages it's also handy for the J-clips that are discarded as missed grabbing both pieces or whatever... more sharp edges I dont want in dog paws and just more trash that doesnt need to be in my work space.

By the way, this was originally created by a buddy of mine for removing SSM pins when tumbling cases, and if anyone knows what that is, they know what a pain in the butt that process can be!


----------

